# Liberty 3 v2



## fastf350 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: RC 2

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 2.3.3 (GB)

Source:: 
Liberty settings is denied access by superuser. Any idea why?

Thanks


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

fastf350 said:


> Mod Type:: ROMDifficulty:: Very EasyMod Base:: OtherMod Status:: RC 2Apply In:: Other (See Description)Carrier:: VerizonRequires Root:: YesAndroid Version:: 2.3.3 (GB)Source:: Liberty settings is denied access by superuser. Any idea why?
> 
> Thanks


This needs to be posted in general discussions not here and ate you using boot manager? If so then their is your answer

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nvm


----------



## fastf350 (Feb 21, 2012)

not using boot manager, did not know where to post.

Thanks


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

fastf350 said:


> Liberty settings is denied access by superuser. Any idea why?
> Thanks


Did you loose Root?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

fastf350 said:


> not using boot manager, did not know where to post.
> 
> Thanks


Try removing it from SU and let it re-request permissions. Failing that clear data on it.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------

